# any locker room stories?



## hummingbear (Apr 17, 2003)

I think that the primary reason a friend of mine circumcised their first son was the fear of locker room teasing. They are expecting again and I would like to gather such stories from all ages. First hand stories are best of course.

Even without the stories, I would like to encourage them to think that they could teach their child self esteem and respect rendering teasing from peers harmless.

The story behind the thread "Well, it finally happened..... " has me thinking it would be good to share these stories with them.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hummingbear*
I think that the primary reason a friend of mine circumcised their first son was the fear of locker room teasing. They are expecting again and I would like to gather such stories from all ages. First hand stories are best of course.

Thank you in advance.

No locker room stories here but one thing that helped to get my DH on board was when he heard that only about 50% of parent's are choosing to circ. We are in Seattle though that might make a difference. He felt more at ease knowing his son wouldn't be the "only one".


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

My ex was circ'ed. He got teased in the locker room becasue of his body hair (he had a hair butt). It stopped when he turn the teasing back on the teaser. Asked the guy if he was gay or something.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

My dh says he has seen very few penises in the locker room or the bathroom. He says if someone said "Look at so and so's penis" rather than everyone else mocking the intact penis, they would mock the 1st kid for "being gay" and looking at someone else's dick. Also, with a circ rate of 50%, there won't be much teasing. And, very few kids get naked in the locker room anymore. Most schools don't have daily gym, let alone showers. Even when I was a kid, there were no showers. Finally, if he were to be mocked for being intact, he could simply say, "Yeah, poor me - I have more dick than you."

It is always adult men projecting their own issues onto kids. They are not in the same peer/age group!


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:

Most schools don't have daily gym, let alone showers. Even when I was a kid, there were no showers.
Me too. My dh never saw a penis in the locker room, he said no one took showers......we are class of 98 and 99 so it wasnt all that long ago. He said even if a guy was walking around naked, no one would look for fear of being made fun of themselves!


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

I concur with the other posters.
When I first started posting on this board, I asked my 17 year old son if he'd ever gotten teased for being intact, as we live in a 90% circ. rate area. He said that no, everyone tried hard NOT to look at each others' penises. The teaser would be harassed for being gay.
The whole locker room issue has been blown way out of proportion.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

There was only one time I can remember that it was even mentioned and this was back in the dark ages.

There was a guy in college who was intact. Hank had a huge member and everyone talked about hank's huge *ic* "and he's uncircumcised" was sometimes added on. That was it. If it makes any difference, Hank's father was a doctor.

Frank


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Many of you have heard this before - I spent my entire 12 years of grade school in boys only boarding schools, starting at the age of 6. The shower rooms were completely communal and wide open. Up until High school we had never heard the term 'gay', and when there were a couple of guys sharing a bathtub or a half dozen in the same six shower head stall one could not help but notice the status of the others - and there was no shame or embarassment. About a third were intact and the rest of course were circumcised. I can honestly say that I do not recall one single instance of teasing based on circumcision status. Lots of other things maybe !!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

DH (circ'ed) and I were class of 94 and 96 respectively. His brother (intact) was class of 93. The guys in all of our classes didn't shower after gym and only sometimes after sports.

DH concurs that there was no circ status teasing going on, but there were gay comments and hairy comments.

I'm IMing my little bro about it now. To quote our conversation:
(me): I have a question for you.
(brother): i may have an answer
(me):: when you were in school, did guys ever make comments about uncirc'ed guys in the locker room or otherwise?
(brother): nobody ever showered at sanford, or at least i never did because i would just go home after practice so it never came up
(brother): i can't remember back as far as upland (middle school)
(me): and what year did you graduate?
(brother): 03
(.....on to more talk about cars, our usual topic.)


----------



## bravofrenchie (Oct 15, 2004)

Quote:

And, very few kids get naked in the locker room anymore. Most schools don't have daily gym, let alone showers. Even when I was a kid, there were no showers.
DH says the same thing. He says he never witnessed any teasing, and we both graduated in 2002.


----------



## Brina (May 4, 2004)

last year at the pool my 4 year old was running around the ladies locker room naked with another little boy - maybe 3.5. They stopped in front of a mirror, standing shoulder to shoulder and looked at themselves. The other little boy bent down, looked very closely at ds's penis stood up and shouted, "hey mom, his penis is pointy!"

Brina


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

my pediatrician had the best comeback for my dh. He had said to her that his only worry was that Bay would be "...teased in the locker room" for being uncirc'd. She said that HER sons were both highschool football stars and both dating two of the most beautiful girls in the school. And that they were not circ'd. And, we lived in a smaller communitie so I knew who her sons were! eep... they would die if they knew there mother was telling that!!

Anyway... my dh thought that proof that the old "locker room scenerio" was just that--- OLD.









She also mentioned that more and more parents are NOT cutting their boys, so it would seem more "normal" in 10-15 years than it is now.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

My was Sarah Williams. I am tall and blond.

I was teased for being flat chested.

I wish they would have every baby girl get implants at birth.

Oh wait, that would be stupid. Who even remembers highschool?


----------



## hummingbear (Apr 17, 2003)

Sarah,

:LOL









Love it! Thank you for the twist.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

The areas with the highest circ rates (utah, midwest, etc) also tend to have the highest homophobia rates. So if anyone DOES look at another boy's penis, he sure isn't admitting it.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

My brother was born 1969 and is intact. I have often asked him if he experienced any problems or was teased by either sex.Besides a few infections(having nothing to do with the foreskin) he has enjoyed a very normal and full sex life.
I am always so amazed that despite immigrant parents,and at time when circ rates were so high,that my brother was not cut by a doctor atleast later on for having *foreskin* related problems.

It seems like so many children today who do escape the knife at birth get circed later for having a supposid problem that circ will cure.

It is amazing in this day/age how uneducated the general population is on normal male/female genitalia,and worse yet that doctors know just as little!!!!


----------



## MarnieMax (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edamommy*
She also mentioned that more and more parents are NOT cutting their boys, so it would seem more "normal" in 10-15 years than it is now.

My oldest son, born in 1991, is intact and a swimmer. He has made seveal trips through the state in competitions, which require changing in a locker room setting. What he hates most is wearing a speedo, and this has nothing to do with his foreskin! I assume there have been no tragedies involving being seen with his "pointy penis" (to quote another post here).

Times definitely are changing - two of his close friends are also intact. (I've known the moms for years, my son doesn't mention this directly. Even in our tolerant area, boys are reluctant to volunteer such info)


----------



## susienjay (Oct 20, 2004)

My dh was the class of 95. He was in a 90% circed area and he played several sports. He is circed but said there were guys that weren't but he never saw anyone teased about it. I met him in college and at the time he was living in a dorm that had open showers. About half the guys on his floor were from Eastern Europe and China (I'm assuming they were all intact). He says no one ever got made fun of either way.

A couple years ago dh was showering after a workout in an open shower. His boss was in the shower at the same time as him. His boss came up to him while they were showering and started talking about work.







Dh said it was super awkward. He mentioned it to some females coworkers who thought it was hilarious. One of them asked dh if the boss was cut or not. Dh said he had no idea- he never looked down.

As a side note I've heard this locker room arguments on a few occasions from homeschoolers. I think it is a very poor excuse for surgery to begin with but I've been kind of surprised to hear it from homeschoolers since they wouldn't have to use a locker room for gym class anyway. I know of one homeschooling mom who was thinking about having her ds recirced for just this very reason. I didn't hear if she went through with it or not.


----------



## pajara2 (Oct 5, 2004)

Okay...here's my un-circ'ed story....

Son comes home one day (he was around 8-ish) and asks me why his penis looks different than the other boys. (okay after dispensing with the when have you seen another boy concerns) I explained the difference in circed and un-circed. He then asked me why the other boys penis were bigger than his. :LOL Wow isn't that the age-old concern. :LOL I explained that they were probably older, and that everyone is different. He didn't express any concern or share any comments made about his un-circed penis.

I think these days, the majority of the time that boys will still be curious or questioning will be at this elementary age. And I'll bet that it will be more curiosity. I can't imagine many 6-9 year olds wanting to talk about penises even if it were to make fun of another kid. Once they get older, I think like PP have mentioned, the whole 'gay' teasing becomes the issue.

Also, as an aside...we have never had a male 'role model' around. So it never dawned on me that my son needed to be taught the bathroom etiquette (you know--don't look, don't talk, don't take the adjacent urinal unless you absolutely have to, etc.) until recently, a male cousin went into the men's room with my son and a school friend of my sons. He re-told the story of my son, after finishing, walking over to his friend (who wasn't finished) and asking him if he wanted to try some new sour-candy-pop thing he had bought. That afternoon I asked the cousin to please explain to son... LOL.

Good luck...


----------



## MarnieMax (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm not sure what happens, but there's a transition into some sort of more private mode at a certain age. My dh reports that on serveral occasions, in public venues such as baseball games, etc., my 13 year old will opt for using a stall rather than a urinal. He is comfortable with his intact state, knows the difference, and is not homophobic, so it's none of those. This is apparently a new development, so I suspect it's just some sort of adolescent thing.

Boys will be boys.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Dh is intact (40 yrs old) and he said it never was an issue. Almost all of his brothers are circed, and he was raised in Idaho...He wasn't popular or anything either. So I think the whole 'locker room' argument is complete crap. Its what people use when they want to go along with what every one else is doing without educating themselves. Just my (no so humble) opinion.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think that every "locker room story" can be dismissed as complete myth. My BIL said that when he was in high school, intact boys were made fun of, so he was concerned about my son when I left him intact.

My response to him:

First of all, there is a 41-year age difference between my BIL and my son. So, hopefully the high school climate will have changed.

But, even if it hasn't, I still refuse to let a potential future bully dictate how I raise my son!

(And my dh chimed in, "What else should we do to him to satisfy a bully? Pierce and tattoo him, as well?")

It's as a poster said here once: My son needs to march off to high school armed with more than just a scar on his penis!

My son will know of his bodily integrity, and why it's important that we protected that.

The popularity or unpopularity of genital integrity never mattered to us before, and certainly doesn't matter to us now. We just did what is right.


----------

